# gegen den Stuhl stießen



## jake barnes

Ist das korrekt ?! 

Ich gebe dazu ein Beispiel an: 

"Es war ganz dunkel in der Küche, deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen und auf ihn gestoßen, dann bin ich also gleich in den Boden gefallen."


Ich weiss schon ganz genau, dass noch andere Möglichkeiten bestehen, wie z. B: 

"Ich habe den Stuhl getroffen".

Doch ich möchte nun wissen, ob den oben aufgestellten Satz auch richtig verwendet worden ist. 

Danke im Voraus.

jb


----------



## herrkeinname

Nein, der Satz ist leider nicht korrekt. In dieser Bedeutung geht "stoßen" immer mit "sein". Ansonsten würde ich den Satz so schreiben:

Es war ganz dunkel in der Küche, deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen und bin dagegen gestoßen/bin darauf aufgetroffen/bin dagegen geprallt, dann bin ich also gleich hingefallen (bzw. umgefallen).

Der letzte Teil des Satzes gefällt mir nich besonders gut, aber im Moment fällt mir nichts Besseres ein.


----------



## jake barnes

Oh je ...

ist vielleicht das "gleich" nicht so gut verwendet worden ??!

weisst Du, ich versuche ständig, den Satz doch schöner und detaillierter zu bilden und verschiedene Ausdrücke zu verwenden, aber manchmal gelingt es leider nicht


----------



## herrkeinname

Du brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Der Satz ist durchaus verständlich. Einen Teil würde ich allerdings streichen.

Es war ganz dunkel in der Küche, deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen. Ich bin dagegen gestoßen/bin darauf aufgetroffen/bin dagegen geprallt und auf den Boden gefallen.

Jetzt ist der Satz nicht so lang und klingt, meiner Meinung nach, auch besser. Wie ich schon aber mehrmals betont habe, bin ich kein Muttersprachler, deswegen dürften meine Formulierungen manchmal auch etwas ungelenk sein


----------



## Robocop

herrkeinname said:


> Es war ganz dunkel in der Küche, deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen. Ich bin dagegen gestoßen/bin darauf aufgetroffen/bin dagegen geprallt und auf den Boden gefallen (wenn jemand hinfällt, dann fällt er *zu* Boden, nicht auf den Boden. Gleitet einem etwas aus der Hand, dann fällt es *auf* den Boden).


 
Besser:
Es war ganz dunkel in der Küche, deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen. Ich bin dagegen gestoßen und hingefallen.


----------



## jake barnes

Vielen Dank für die schönen Erklärungen


----------



## sokol

Auch wenn die obigen Vorschläge korrekt sind, fände ich doch wesentlich schöner und gefälliger, mehr dem realen Sprachgebrauch entsprechend:

Es war in der Küche _sehr _dunkel, deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen, bin darüber _gestolpert _und hingefallen.


----------



## herrkeinname

Danke Robocop, dass du mich auch korrigiert hast. Ich habe den Unterschied bisher nicht gekannt.

Sokol, mein erster Gedanke war eben "über etw. stolpern". Da ich aber das Verb vor allem mit Steinen assoziiere, habe ich darauf verzichtet. Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass man auch über einen Stuhl stolpern kann.


----------



## Robocop

sokol said:


> (a) Es war in der Küche _sehr _dunkel,
> (b) deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen,
> (c) [deshalb] bin [ich] darüber _gestolpert _und hingefallen.



Ich stimme Dir zu, "es war ganz dunkel in der Küche" ist umgangssprachlich, Deine Variante ist hochsprachlich und somit zu bevorzugen.

Dann aber habe ich einen Einwand: Der Zusammenzug (die Verkürzung) von "deshalb habe ich nicht gesehen" und "deshalb bin ich darüber gestolpert" ist meines Erachtens nicht korrekt. 

Beachtet man bei (c) die Kausalität, dann muss es heissen:
Es war in der Küche sehr dunkel, 
  deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen,
* und deshalb bin ich* darüber gestolpert und hingefallen.

Lässt man bei (c) die Kausalität ausser Acht und betrachtet diese Handlung einfach als *zeitlich nachfolgendes *Geschehen, dann müsste man (b) eigentlich weglassen können ohne Beeinträchtigung des Satzbaus. Aber wie Du sehen kannst, stimmt dann die Grammatik nicht mehr:
Es war in der Küche _sehr _dunkel, 
bin darüber [bzw. über den Stuhl] gestolpert und hingefallen.

So hingegen geht es:
Es war in der Küche sehr dunkel, 
deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen, (Komma oder Punkt)
* ich bin darüber gestolpert* und hingefallen.


----------



## jake barnes

Wieso ist es nicht so schön, Es war ganz dunkel in der Küche (It was too dark in the kitchen) zu sagen ??!

Und sonst noch etwas über den Satzbau. Könnte man das so sagen:

"Es war sehr dunkel in der Küche, deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen, dann / . Dann bin ich darüber gestolpert und also hingefallen."


----------



## Lykurg

jake barnes said:


> Wieso ist es nicht so schön, Es war ganz dunkel in der Küche (It was too dark in the kitchen) zu sagen ??!


Das wäre "Es war zu dunkel",  und man würde eher eine Weiterführung erwarten: "Es war in der Küche zu dunkel, um irgendetwas zu erkennen, deshalb..."

"Es war ganz dunkel" -> "It was completely dark"
stockdunkel -> pitch-dark



jake barnes said:


> Und sonst noch etwas über den Satzbau. Könnte man das so sagen:
> 
> "Es war sehr dunkel in der Küche, deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen, dann / . Dann bin ich darüber gestolpert und also hingefallen."


Ja, bis auf das "also": Es ist keine zwingende Folge, daß man hinfällt, wenn man stolpert. Ich würde das "also" einfach weglassen.


----------



## sokol

Robocop said:


> Ich stimme Dir zu, "es war ganz dunkel in der Küche" ist umgangssprachlich, Deine Variante ist hochsprachlich und somit zu bevorzugen.


Interessanter Einwand, Robocop - von meinem sprachlichen Repertoire ausgehend hätte ich "ganz dunkel" überhaupt als "falsch" d. h. weder umgangssprachlich noch hochsprachlich eingestuft, aber offenbar ist das in der Schweiz und vielleicht auch anderswo noch umgangssprachlich.
In Österreich _könnte _man umgangssprachlich sagen: "(...) es war ganz finster (...)" - "ganz dunkel" hingegen würde nicht gehen, weil es eine Vermischung von Dialekt (idiomatisch korrekt wäre da "ganz finster") mit Standardsprache (idiomatisch korrekt da "sehr dunkel", meinem Empfinden nach) wäre: und diese Vermischung würde mir sehr komisch (nämlich ungebräuchlich) vorkommen.

An Jake Barnes: was idiomatisch in der deutschen Sprache als "richtig" und "gut" empfunden wird, variiert sehr stark regional; es unterscheiden sich nicht nur Schweiz und Österreich in vieler Hinsicht von Deutschland, auch innerhalb dieser drei Länder gibt es grosse Unterschiede in der Idiomatik.



Robocop said:


> (...) So hingegen geht es:
> Es war in der Küche sehr dunkel,
> deshalb habe ich den Stuhl nicht gesehen, (Komma oder Punkt)
> * ich bin darüber gestolpert* und hingefallen.



Ja, so klingt der Satz besser!
An herrkeinname: bei uns in Österreich kann man durchaus über einen Stuhl (oder Sessel) stolpern; mag aber gut sein, dass "stolpern" in deiner Region nicht in diesem Zusammenhang verwendet werden würde.


----------



## Sidjanga

Aus dem Duden, Bedeutungswörterbuch, 2002:

*ganz*
5. _sehr_: er ist ein ganz großer Künstler; sie war ganz glücklich; 
(ugs.) ganz viele Zuschauer waren gekommen.


In der Bedeutung, um die es in diesem Thread geht, ist es laut Duden nicht einmal "umgangssprachlich", geschweige denn falsch.


----------



## sokol

Sigianga said:


> In den Bedeutung, um die es in diesem Thread geht, ist es laut Duden nicht einmal "umgangssprachlich", geschweige denn falsch.



Da besteht offensichtlich ein regionaler Unterschied in der Idiomatik (um die ist es mir eigentlich gegangen). In diesem Beispiel - dass "ganz dunkel" meinem Empfinden nach irgendwie nicht 'zusammenpasst'.
Zur Illustration vielleicht die entsprechenden Zeilen aus dem Kinderlied 'Hänsel und Gretel': "Es war *ganz finster* und auch *ganz grimmig* kalt."
"Ganz finster" und "ganz grimmig" kommen mir völlig OK und richtig vor. "Ganz dunkel" finde ich dagegen komisch, doch scheine ich in diesem Thread der Einzige zu sein, der das so empfindet.

Wie auch immer ... wollen wir nicht Haare spalten.


----------



## ablativ

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob "ich bin *dagegen* gestoßen" bzw. "*darüber *gestolpert" hochsprachlich ist. Der Stuhl ist ein konkreter Einzelgegenstand und keine unbestimmte, nicht zählbare Masse, daher würde ich hier sagen "*gegen ihn *gestoßen" bzw. "*über ihn* gestolpert".


----------



## Sidjanga

ablativ said:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob "ich bin *dagegen* gestoßen" bzw. "*darüber *gestolpert" hochsprachlich ist. Der Stuhl ist ein konkreter Einzelgegenstand und keine unbestimmte, nicht zählbare Masse, daher würde ich hier sagen "*gegen ihn *gestoßen" bzw. "*über ihn* gestolpert".


??





> *da|rü|ber*  [mit bes. Nachdruck: 'da:...] <Adv.> [mhd. dar über, ahd. dar(a) ubere, dar(a) ubiri]:
> 1. a) über dieser Stelle, diesem Ort; über diesem Gegenstand: an der Wand stand ein Sofa, d. hing ein Spiegel; das Zimmer d. ist Wohnzimmer; sie trug ein Seidenkleid und d. einen leichten Mantel;
> b) über diese Stelle, diesen Ort, über diesen Gegenstand: sie packte Wäsche in den Koffer, d. legte sie die Anzüge; breite doch eine Plane d.; da noch etwas Staub auf dem Tisch lag, fuhr sie rasch mit der Hand, mit einem Tuch d.; er strich die Zeile durch und schrieb einen anderen Satz d.; in dem Zimmer standen viele Kartons, wir mussten d. steigen;
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001



Und zu "ganz dunkel": ich persönlich finde dies wesentlich natürlicher als "ganz finster", was für mich einfach nach "Hänsel und Gretel" klingt.


----------



## Quelle

ablativ said:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob "ich bin *dagegen* gestoßen" bzw. "*darüber *gestolpert" hochsprachlich ist. Der Stuhl ist ein konkreter Einzelgegenstand und keine unbestimmte, nicht zählbare Masse, daher würde ich hier sagen "*gegen ihn *gestoßen" bzw. "*über ihn* gestolpert".


 

Im Thread "darohne" hatten wir gestern das Thema.


----------



## Quelle

Ich persönlich verstehe "über etwas stolpern" so, als müsse man wirklich bildlich über die Schuhe, die Steine oder hier den Stuhl stolpern (also den Stuhl überqueren), was bei der angenommenen Geschwindigkeit (es war ja ganz dunkel) und der Annahme, dass es sich um einen normal großen Stuhl und keinen (darüberstolpernden) Riesen handelte, eher unwahrscheinlich ist.
Deswegen würde ich eher für daran- oder dagegenstoßen plädieren.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## ablativ

Quelle said:


> Im Thread "darohne" hatten wir gestern das Thema.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, Quelle. Immerhin sagt ja "canoonet" hier, dass "in der Gegenwartssprache die Fügung Präposition + Pronomen (das Buch, über das am meisten geredet wird) häufiger verwendet wird" als die "*seltene*" Konstruktion "das Buch, worüber am meisten geredet wird".


----------



## ablativ

Quelle said:


> Ich persönlich verstehe "über etwas stolpern" so, als müsse man wirklich bildlich über die Schuhe, die Steine oder hier den Stuhl stolpern (also den Stuhl überqueren), was bei der angenommenen Geschwindigkeit (es war ja ganz dunkel) und der Annahme, dass es sich um einen normal großen Stuhl und keinen (darüberstolpernden) Riesen handelte, eher unwahrscheinlich ist.
> Deswegen würde ich eher für daran- oder dagegenstoßen plädieren.
> Was meint ihr dazu?


 
...ich bin gegen den Stuhl gestoßen, geriet (dadurch) ins Stolpern und bin hingefallen ...

Wäre das ein Ausweg?


----------



## ablativ

Sigianga said:


> ??
> 
> Und zu "ganz dunkel": ich persönlich finde dies wesentlich natürlicher als "ganz finster", was für mich einfach nach "Hänsel und Gretel" klingt.


 
Je nachdem, welchem literarischen Genre der anfangs genannte Beispielsatz zugeordnet werden soll, kann sogar "ganz finster" gut passen, um die eventuelle Gruseligkeit einer Situation darzustellen.  Ansonsten finde ich "ganz dunkel" völlig passend und wüsste nicht einmal ansatzweise, was daran nicht korrekt sein sollte.


----------



## Sidjanga

ablativ said:


> Je nachdem, welchem literarischen Genre der anfangs genannte Beispielsatz zugeordnet werden soll, kann sogar "ganz finster" gut passen, um die eventuelle Gruseligkeit einer Situation darzustellen.
> [...]


In der Tat. Zumindest mir geht es auch so. 
Und dann kommt die Hexe, oder ein Monster....

Ich glaube, außer nach Mangel an Licht (oder seiner vollständigen Abwesenheit) kling _finster _auch nach Orientierungslosigkeit, Gefahr und "bösen Geistern".

_Finstere Gestalten_

Klar, es gibt auch dunkle Gestalten, aber die finsteren klingen -zumindest was mich betrifft- noch finsterer.


----------



## sokol

Quelle said:


> Ich persönlich verstehe "über etwas stolpern" so, als müsse man wirklich bildlich über die Schuhe, die Steine oder hier den Stuhl stolpern (also den Stuhl überqueren), was bei der angenommenen Geschwindigkeit (es war ja ganz dunkel) und der Annahme, dass es sich um einen normal großen Stuhl und keinen (darüberstolpernden) Riesen handelte, eher unwahrscheinlich ist.
> Deswegen würde ich eher für daran- oder dagegenstoßen plädieren.
> Was meint ihr dazu?


"Gegen einen Stuhl stossen" kommt mir idiomatisch sehr seltsam vor. Niemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis würde so sprechen, man würde wohl entweder "stolpern" sagen oder die Phrase überhaupt anders formulieren (im Dialekt etwa, in standardsprachlicher Schreibweise: "mich hat's drübergehaut").
Das heisst aber natürlich nicht, dass das für das ganze deutsche Sprachgebiet gilt. 
In Österreich ist ja gerade sprachlich so manches etwas anders (u. a. wäre der "Stuhl" meist ein "Sessel", aber das nur nebenbei).

Besonders käme mir die Lösung mit "daran-" oder "dagegenstossen" komisch vor, da beide Verben ja wohl eher nur die Berührung, jedoch nicht Überquerung des betroffenen Gegenstands beschreiben.
Nun gut, wie auch immer ...



ablativ said:


> Je nachdem, welchem literarischen Genre der anfangs genannte Beispielsatz zugeordnet werden soll, kann sogar "ganz finster" gut passen, um die eventuelle Gruseligkeit einer Situation darzustellen.  Ansonsten finde ich "ganz dunkel" völlig passend und wüsste nicht einmal ansatzweise, was daran nicht korrekt sein sollte.



Wie auch immer - ich will aus der "ganz dunkel"-Geschichte keine "Affäre" mache. 
Ich selbst würde eindeutig "ganz finster" vorziehen, und wenn ich länger darüber nachdenke, dann würde ich meinen, dass die Frequenz von "finster" in meiner Gegend (Österreich - Nord & Ost) wesentlich grösser ist als jene von "dunkel", vielleicht auch daher mein Gefühl, dass "ganz dunkel" irgendwie komisch klingt. Bzw., "dunkel" würde ich eher im Zusammenhang mit Farbe sehen, oder Kleidung (dunkle Hose usw.).

Zumindest in diesem Thread bin ich ja jedenfalls damit in der Minderheit.


----------



## Robocop

sokol said:


> "Gegen einen Stuhl stossen" kommt mir idiomatisch sehr seltsam vor.


Wieso denn? Mir kommt das *nicht weniger* idiomatisch vor, als (zum Beispiel) "gegen einen Tisch zu stossen".

In der anderen Frage, nämlich ob man über einen Stuhl stolpern kann (auch wenn man kein Riese ist), habe ich mich im Verlauf dieser Diskussion "zur Ansicht bekehrt", dass es OK ist. Im Schweizer *Dialekt *kennen wir die Wendung "über etwas *schtürcheln*" (über etwas stolpern), und *tatsächlich *sagt man hier auch, "ich bi über de Stuehl gschtürchlet" (ich bin über den Stuhl gestolpert).


----------



## sokol

Robocop said:


> Wieso denn? Mir kommt das *nicht weniger* idiomatisch vor, als (zum Beispiel) "gegen einen Tisch zu stossen".


Ich finde auch "gegen den Tisch stossen" höchst seltsam. 

Doch das sind Feinheiten, die vielleicht auch regional oder/und individuell bedingt sind (durch die eigene Sozialisation).
Ich wäre jederzeit damit einverstanden, mich "an einem Tisch stossen" oder "an einen Tisch anzustossen", aber ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ich mich einverstanden erklären kann, "gegen einen Tisch zu stossen" ... was noch lange nicht heisst, dass man das in der Schweiz und in Deutschland (und vielleicht in Westösterreich, wer weiss) durchaus gern und oft so sagt oder schreibt.


Robocop said:


> In der anderen Frage, nämlich ob man über einen Stuhl stolpern kann (auch wenn man kein Riese ist), habe ich mich im Verlauf dieser Diskussion "zur Ansicht bekehrt", dass es OK ist.



Also doch, wir machen Fortschritte.


----------

